# Dewalt 625 - Large Raised Panel Bit



## open_market (Aug 21, 2008)

Has anyone tried to use a large raised panel bit with the DW625? In particular, will it allow the use of 3 3/8" Whiteside Panel bit, 6000s series? I could not find anything in the manual or info on this site.

Thanks - Rick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI open_market

Your DeWalt 3HP router should take on the 3 3/8" panel bit easy 

Just turn the speed all the way down and make 2 or 3 cuts on the panel.
1st. cut 1/2 the way ,2nd. cut 90% of the cut ,3rd. pass is the clean up pass.

Don't move the bit up or down ,just the fence...in or out to get the job done.
Use a stop block on the back side of the fence if you are making more than one panel...just a quick and a fast way to get it setup for all the panels.
clamp the stop block to the table top, Stop block for the last pass, spacer block for the 1st. and 2nd pass...


===




open_market said:


> Has anyone tried to use a large raised panel bit with the DW625? In particular, will it allow the use of 3 3/8" Whiteside Panel bit, 6000s series? I could not find anything in the manual or info on this site.
> 
> Thanks - Rick


----------



## boldford (Jan 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI open_market
> 
> Your DeWalt 3HP router should take on the 3 3/8" panel bit easy
> 
> ...


That's exactly how I handled a Wealden T1372-1/2 in our DW625EK recently. 70mm exceeds the diameter of the hole in the sole so make sure the plunge lock is really tight.


----------



## Barreller (Jun 1, 2009)

I WOULD HAVE THOUGHT THAT THE 625 WITH A FIXED SPEED OF 20000 RPM IS A BIT QUICK FOR THIS BIT.

Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

It is,,,but most in the states can get a router speed control device(for 20.oo dollars) that holds the speed down to 8,000 rpms..I know you have the 220 system in the UK and I don't think they make one that will work in the UK.. 


======



Barreller said:


> I WOULD HAVE THOUGHT THAT THE 625 WITH A FIXED SPEED OF 20000 RPM IS A BIT QUICK FOR THIS BIT.
> 
> Steve


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Barreller said:


> I WOULD HAVE THOUGHT THAT THE 625 WITH A FIXED SPEED OF 20000 RPM IS A BIT QUICK FOR THIS BIT.
> 
> Steve


Hmmm, are there different models of the 625? Mine is variable speed and I run it on lowest setting for large bits like this...around 8000 rpm IIRC.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When jumping world wide we find that not all routers are created equal. Not sure of this situation.


----------



## boldford (Jan 21, 2009)

Mike said:


> When jumping world wide we find that not all routers are created equal. Not sure of this situation.


Quite possible. The DW625EK here in the UK is variable spped down to about 8000rpm.


----------

